# squid+squidguard?



## klabacita (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi maybe u could clarify my doubts.

 I have been running squid for some time, now I want to learn squidguard.

 I had read some docs about and looks a great tool for squid, but I got some doubts.

Once I setup squidguard inside squid settings, do all my acl/rules from squid are lost, I mean do squid pass the job squidguard or they work together?

How the rules are check: squid rules -> squiguard rules or squidguard rules -> squid rules?

Do squid continue filtering?

Or I can move squid job(ACL) to squidguard?

I know that caching is not a squidguard taks.

Hope someone could help understand this, I will appreciated thanks.

Hi, maybe you could clarify my doubts.

I have been running Squid for some time, now I want to learn squidGuard. I have read some docs about it and it looks like a great tool for Squid, but I got some doubts.

Once I set up squidGuard inside Squid settings, are all my ACL/rules from Squid lost? I mean, does Squid pass the job on to squidGuard or do they work together?
How are the rules checked: Squid rules -> squidGuard rules or squidGuard rules -> Squid rules?
Does Squid continue filtering?
Or can I move Squid's job (ACL) to squidGuard?
I know that caching is not a squidguard task.

I hope someone can help me understand this, I will appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Abriel (Jun 12, 2013)

First will go ACL/rules from Squid, then squidGuard. Yes, they will work together.
Squid rules -> squidGuard.
Yes.
Most ACL from Squid won't work with squidGuard. SquidGuard  blocks only website addresses.


----------



## klabacita (Jun 13, 2013)

Abriel thanks for your great info!


----------

